
Show HN: Some hacks to optimize cloud costs - viswanath660
http://www.cloudrobo.net/cloud-cost-optimization/
======
viswanath660
The solution is delivered on AWS marketplace.

[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B074XCVNQT?qid=1503668...](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B074XCVNQT?qid=1503668284560&sr=0-1&ref_=srh_res_product_title)

